# Need some diet information to bulk/tone! :)



## Callandoc (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi folks.

So basically i am no were near over weight or pure skinny.

I currently go to the gym 3 mayb 4 times aweek. I do 1 and half hours work out each day, based on 2 body parts per session including 20mins cardio, and 5x sets x 25 reps for abs.

My diet is as follows:

10:00am Herbalife 24 Formula 1 shake - 2scoop to 250ml milk+ Apple + Orange

01:00pm Herbalife 24 Formula 1 shake - 2scoop to 250ml milk+ Herbalife Protein Bar

06:00pm Dinner e.g chicken breasts+ Rice etc

07:00 (only after Gym) - another Herbalife shake.

Basically i am wanting to build muscle and tone my body. I.e 6 pack, build pecs, shoulders, bis etc!

ANY HELP YOU CAN PROVIDE TO HELP ME REACH MY GOAL WOULD BE MUCH APPRECIATED. THANKS!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha, Herbalife re-seller by any chance???


----------



## Callandoc (Dec 4, 2012)

Dorsey said:


> Ha, Herbalife re-seller by any chance???


What do u mean? I just recently bought this stuff.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

You need to eat man and sack your Herbalife diet.

Milk protein, fructose, sugar and maltodextrin are the main ingredients of this shake, serving size is 26g and provides 9g of protein! Dude, this is not good.

You're mixing it with more milk, I wouldn't like to get stuck in an elevator with you! You must be generating as much wind as the Ferrari wind tunnel!

How much did this stuff cost you and why did you choose it?


----------



## Callandoc (Dec 4, 2012)

I was advised by a Herbalife sales rep that this is 10x better than any protein n by cutting out my meals with this shake will help me bulk n increase muscle mass. For two tubs it was nearly £80.00.

How often should i be eating? And should it always be chicken with rice pasta etc??


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

You have been severely stitched up my friend.

Never buy a shake that is recommended to be mixed in milk, it shows the formula is poor.

The protein content is 34%, that is dismal, you are not getting much in the way of protein. The product is mostly maltodextrin, fructose and sugar, this is not good my friend.

Have a look in the diets section on here, you can and need to learn a lot from there.

I think it's disgusting, the person who sold you this is either clueless or wilfully misled you to get a sale.


----------



## Callandoc (Dec 4, 2012)

Well frig that anyway  so do you think i just need to eat more and keep training the way i do?


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

The meal you eat at 6 pm you sholud be eating like that every 3 hours,but we cant all eat every 3 hours-work commitments ect,so go for a good protein scorce there are plenty out there but not herbalife lol try extreame nutrition,hundreds of people cant be wrong...


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

What are your stats? Age/weight/sex etc?


----------



## Callandoc (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks for comments folk.

My stats are: Age 23 weight: 12st approx. Sex:Male.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

What time do you get out of bed ?


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Id try something like :

On waking Extreme Nutrition Pro6 with 100g oats blended with water, maybe half a banana.

0930 150g chicken/beef/lean mince, 80g brocolli

1300 150g chicken/beef/lean mince, 80g brocolli

1600 150g chicken/beef/lean mince, 80g brocolli

1830 150g chicken/beef/lean mince, 80g basmati, 80g brocolli

1930 gym Extreme Nutrition Build & Recover PWO

2130 150g chicken/beef/lean mince, 80g basmati, 80g brocolli

Bed Pro 6 made with water

U can also maybe try adding 100g cottage cheese around 2230, rice may be swapped out for sweet potato, cous cous

Try it and see how u get on!!

As Extreme has said u need to cut out the Herbalstrife!! Get some real food in ya!!! 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


----------



## Callandoc (Dec 4, 2012)

I get up at 6am daily


----------



## Callandoc (Dec 4, 2012)

So far today i have had:

10:00 Bowl of weetabix. Orange and an Apple + herbalife shake

13:00 4 boiled egg whites + plum + herbalife shake

And at 18:00 il have potatoes and chicken with gravy.

Then the gym for 1.5 hours. + hav a protein bar after.

I know you all said to get rid of the herbalife but i just want to finish this 1 tub as i have paid for it.

Is the above better for bulking??


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

you need to work out your macros mate, look at the diet section and start to formulate your diet from the info therein

one thing to start, you get up at 6 but don't eat until 10, way too long IMO, I would be eating as soon as I got out of bed.

Anyway have a look and then post up a revised diet so that people can comment


----------



## Callandoc (Dec 4, 2012)

I will do mate thanks.

But what should i be eating at 6:00am as i dont have much time in the mornings?


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

depends on macros throughout rest of day, could be scrambled eggs, porridge, protein shake - a mix of or even all 3. really doesn't take much time, shake can be prepared night before, eggs 3mins, porridge soaked overnight warmed up in morning. maybe just get up 10 mins earlier


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

god, get me talking about diet eace:


----------



## Callandoc (Dec 4, 2012)

Yeah. Sounds good. Il maybe try to get something squeezed in. I used to take protein shake with raw eggs and a sachet of porridge in a shaker. Wud that do?

Also if i did this at 6:00 wat s the rest of my recent diet like?


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

going to refer you back to the diet section now mate


----------



## Callandoc (Dec 4, 2012)

Rite folks so today i went and bought chicken breasts in bulk.

So i am going to try this diet:

Meal 1 - 06:00am - Herbalife 24 formula 1 shake or Eggs

Meal 2 - 10:00am - 1 x Chicken Breast with pasta or rice then fruit

Meal 3 - 13:00pm - 1 x Chicken Breast with pasta or rice then fruit

Meal 4 - 18:00pm - 1 x Chicken Breast with pasta/rice/potatoes with sauce

Then the gym for 1.5 hours 3x Days a week + have a protein bar & Herbalife 24 Formula 1 Shake after training.

I know you all said to get rid of the herbalife but i just want to finish this 1 tub as i have paid for it.

Is the above an improved dietfor bulking or should i be eating another chicken breast between Meal 3 & Meal 4??


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

yeah you need another meal between 3 an 4,its a 5 hour gap so fill it,would like to see more greens like sprouts broccoli spinish ect,and more fats such as wallnuts almonds peanut butter udo oil. big improvement tho..


----------



## Callandoc (Dec 4, 2012)

Yeah i love peanut butter. But in wat way should i eat it? On toast r in a sandwhich? And how often a day?

Theres no greens in my diet because i cant eat any vegetables, i detest all veg. Cant eat any at all. Lol

Yeah big improvements il be startin this tomorrow morning. Hope to see some difference.

If theres any areas that need improving in my diet dont be afraid to advise me. I wud appreciate it.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

6am carbs needed, oats ideally. Cook them in milk/water (microwave's fine) then mix the protein powder in after and add a bit more water/milk to soften it all up a bit.


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

rivita with peanutbutter bit of cottage cheese,try that in between your meals..


----------



## Callandoc (Dec 4, 2012)

Dont like cottage cheese lol but aye i will try ryvita with peanut butter. And do i take it between every meal?

Also Dorsey by oats do u mean like porridge?


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

say 2 to 3 times aday,and yeah porridge osts..


----------



## Callandoc (Dec 4, 2012)

No problem sounds good lads. Thanks again.

Just 1 more query..... When wanting to bulk should i still b doin my 20 min cardio at the end of every weight lifting session 3 times a week? Because i want to bulk n build muscle n not get fat.


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

im on a bulk myself i take my mountain bike out 3 times a week for about 45mins each time,so yes you should do cardoi cal


----------



## Callandoc (Dec 4, 2012)

No probs mate. Thanks alot to you and everyone else for the tips n advice.

I hope to see improvements now.


----------



## Callandoc (Dec 4, 2012)

Just a wee update folks.

My diet today:

06:00am Herbalife 24 formula 1 shake

10:00am 1xChicken Breast with little sweet chili

13:30pm 1xChicken Breast with small amount of pasta

15:30pm 1xChicken Breast with little sweet chili

17:30pm i will have 1 x chicken Breast with Pasta Rice or potatoes.

21:00pm i will have either another shake or Some Peanut butter on wholemeal bread n green tea.

This is for my rest day! Any opinions or advice please feel free. Thanks.


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

cal- dorsey mentioned to you yerterday about oats at 6am and you still anit stuck em in-WHY NOT,you go bed and you fast for 7 to 8 hours thats why you need them. like me mum always told me breakfast is the most important meal of the day..


----------



## Callandoc (Dec 4, 2012)

With workin 12 hours a day ten the gym i havent had time. But this weekend i will be adding oats at 6am.

Cud i just pour a sachet of porridge into my herbalife shake?


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

yeah thats fine,i mix 100g of oats in my shakes.


----------



## Callandoc (Dec 4, 2012)

Great. Il do that.


----------



## neil16377 (Jul 3, 2012)

Callandoc said:


> Just a wee update folks.
> 
> My diet today:
> 
> ...


this is just my opinion m8, but is this enough food for bulking??/toning,, surely you cannot do them both on as little variety of food? i reckon that thats the kind of diet i am gonna use for a bit of a cut,.

please accept my appology if i am wrong, but you deffo need more food for bulk, i have kept my body fat roughly the same through bulking, and packed on quite a bit of mass , my motto is eat enough Clean calories, and work your ass off in the gym and a few sessions of cardio thrown in....and you will be fine,,,, again this is only my opinion m8,,all the best..neil


----------



## Callandoc (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks for ur comment neil.

That is why i posted this up. For peoples advice.

Can u adjust my above diet as to how i shud b eatn? As i do not want to gt fat.


----------



## neil16377 (Jul 3, 2012)

mine was simple m8,,,,6.45am protein shake, and a banana

10.00 tin of tuna or a chicken fillet

12.00 3 eggs and 3 egg whites scrambled with a dash of milk, 3 slices of w m bread

3 pm tin tuna or chicken fillet

5.30pm 2 wm fajiita chicken-peppers -onion- low fat mayo -salsa..with whole grain rice..

8,30 bowl of porridge....


----------



## Callandoc (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks for that neil. Do you think that would be a more appropriate diet for me to follow to bulk up? Is seems that it would be easy to stick to it aswell.  hav you any pictures on here if ur progress??


----------



## neil16377 (Jul 3, 2012)

http://www.musclechat.co.uk/post-your-pictures/37788-just-update-after-first-bulking-cycle-clean.html


----------

